# Octogonal buildings



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

I like octogonal buildings...
for example
383 madison avenue in new york...

383 Madison Avenue (former Bear Stearns headquarters) from the Empire State Building por Alan Cordova, no Flickr

311 south wacker drive in chicago...

Sears Tower and 311 South Wacker Drive por Christina Saull, no Flickr

maxdo centre in shanghai








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Maxdo_building_shanghai.jpg


----------



## matarx1989 (Jun 21, 2012)

they old disgin


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Technically the indented corners made them octagons (but I'm really splitting hairs here)


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

The Pinnacle, Guangzhou








Senlan


----------



## SydneyCity (Nov 14, 2010)

The Octagon, Roosevelt Island, New York City. Used to be a mental asylum, it's now a luxury apartment complex.


NYC - Roosevelt Island - The Octagon by wallyg, on Flickr


The New York City Lunatic Asylum by jamescastle, on Flickr


----------



## Frozt (Nov 30, 2012)

23 marina


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ That is a nice one despite the balconies sticking out of the corners in the top section.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I think that's a cool feature, personally.

It's my fav. in the Marina besides Infinity Tower.


Another one is Eurasia in Moscow


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

MLC Centre, Sydney.


----------



## Cerulean (Nov 26, 2007)

Tradewinds Tower, Kuala Lumpur











Perkim Building, Kuala Lumpur











Both look identical and situated about 2 km apart. I always confused them when I was a child.


Citibank Tower, Kuala Lumpur


----------



## Cerulean (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok these two have unusual shapes, but all are octagonal towards the tip before they form the octagon pyramid at the top.

Menara Public Bank, Kuala Lumpur











Wisma Hong Leong, Kuala Lumpur


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

80 Collins Street, Melbourne.


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Is there anyone who knows the tallest (no matter the usage of it) PURE octagonal tower right now other than the up-coming supposedly to be the world's
tallest pure octagonal (residential) tower in Birmingham?Anybody?..I really would appreciate that👍✌💎🌈


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Il Matitone (The Big Pencil)*
Genova, Liguria, Italy
Architects | Skidmore, Owings and Merrill; Mario Lanata; Andrea Messina
Height | 109 m - 358 ft
Completion Year | 1992


----------



## Torch (Mar 22, 2005)

Not just one, but 10 octagonal buildings:










[The Octagon. The new ministry of defence of egypt in their new administrative capital.

The Octagon (Egypt) - Wikipedia


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

^^^
Are non-skyscraper buildings allowed in this thread? 

*Castel del Monte*
Andria, Puglia, Italy
Architect | Riccardo da Lentini
Height | 24 m
Completion Year | 1250 ca.









Caporusso Vitantonio









Andrea Viglietti








Marco Bissoli





​


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Seg plaza shenzhen  
















SEG Plaza l SHENZHEN l 292m l 71 fl


it is 292-meter height building without spire, it is still a decent height :love:




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Birminghan is building a 155-meter octogonal building  
















BIRMINGHAM | The Octagon | 155m | 49 fl | U/C


Welcome to The Octagon, the world’s tallest pure octagonal residential skyscraper. 49 storeys (155m) in height, the BTR tower will stand tall and proud as a signpost for the city, making the most of its location on the Birmingham ridge - a line of higher ground that stretches from Snow Hill to...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------

